# Chewing houdini degu!



## lucyjoanna (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello - i wonder if anyone here can help me. 
My daughter was given 2 female degus about 2 years ago but unfortunately one of them escaped by chewing a hole in the cage after about 6 months and was killed by our cat. So the one remaining has lived alone for a long time which is a shame but I have not seen any degus for sale anywhere here (i live in France). We bought her a lovely new cage but she has chewed massive holes all the way around in the plastic and continually escapes and my daughter has to keep her bedroom door locked all time, which is a nuisance, because we have cats. Clearly she is bored/lonely but in the absence of another degu does anyone have any ideas for stopping the chewing and are there any other (non expensive) animals that she could live with? Any advice or comments much appreciated.


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Degus can chew plastic, so it's best to put it in a glass tank or metal cage.
In response to your question, I don't think any other animals can live with Degus, as with any rodent fighting can occur when two different rodents live together (and in syrian hamsters' case, the same species!).


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

chinchillas can live with degus - and yes a metal cage is needed as they chew


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

metal cages would be best as for mixing two different rodents i wouldnt advise it without supervision, one of my hamsters and my old house mates rabbit used to get on really well but i never left them unsupervised just in case.


----------



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

Chinchillas and degus should never live together. 

It would be the same as a bat and seagull living together (couldn't really think what goes with it) 


Yes a tall metal chinchilla cage is idea for degus as they love climbing.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Fancy Rats • Login

good pics there is it opens for you showing both chinchillas and degus living very happily together


----------



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> Fancy Rats • Login
> 
> good pics there is it opens for you showing both chinchillas and degus living very happily together












Just a quick look on my PC I have some pics of my chins and degus living together so I really don't need to be linked to other sites and told how they get on great. They do not fight but they are not happy at all. As chinchillas are nocturnal and degus are up all the time making noise constantly. Chinchillas like peace and quite.

The cage then becomes either unsuitable for the chinchilla or the degu.

Chinchillas cage has a wire bottom then the wood shavings as they do not like to play in poo and wee. 
Degus like to burrow and dig so no wire is needed, also the wire gives a risk of them getting bumblefoot.


----------

